# 号 (长征五号)



## Boyar

我有一个简单的问题 : 号
这句话在这里(长征五号)是什么意思呢？

希望大家帮帮忙
谢谢


----------



## SuperXW

1.
When 号 is used after a number, it's like the function of No. or #.
五*号*运动员 Player No.5
五*号*球衣 No.5 Jersey
五*号*球 The No.5 ball

2.
Also, 号 marks that the words before is a vehicle's name.
蛟龙*号*潜水艇 "Jiaolong *号* submersible"
库兹涅佐夫*号*航空母舰 "Admiral Kuznetsov *号* aircraft carrier"

Both functions fit 长征五号.


----------



## Boyar

谢谢SuperXW你的帮助！


SuperXW said:


> 1. ...
> 五*号*运动员 Player No.5
> 五*号*球衣 No.5 Jersey
> 五*号*球 The No.5 ball


我估计得考虑要不要重新编排。
五号长征 ... 你认为这样做对么？



SuperXW said:


> 2. ...
> 蛟龙*号*潜水艇 "Jiaolong *号* submersible"
> 库兹涅佐夫*号*航空母舰 "Admiral Kuznetsov *号* aircraft carrier"


那么，我就应该这样说：《长征五号运载火箭》。


----------



## SuperXW

Boyar said:


> 我估计得考虑要不要重新编排。
> 五号长征 ... 你认为这样做对么？


NAME+NUMBER is the common Chinese word order, which is applied to 长征五号.
NUMBER+NAME is also possible in some cases. But for this rocket, we should follow its official naming methodology.


Boyar said:


> 那么，我就应该这样说：《长征五号运载火箭》。


“长征五号运载火箭” is correct. Just we don't use 《 》mark. We use “ ”.


----------



## Boyar

我需要掌握这些表达 :



> 蛟龙号潜水艇 = 蛟龙号
> 库兹涅佐夫号航空母舰 = 库兹涅佐夫号
> 长征五号运载火箭 = 长征五号



为什么这条语法规则不适用于汽车？

你好好去看看哈弗参加达喀尔拉力赛的比赛成绩好不好，不知道就别瞎逼逼行不. (采访长城魏建军！揭露停止参加达喀尔拉力赛_车家号_发现车生活_汽车之家)

我希望看见的，是 : 哈弗*号*参加达喀尔拉力赛

但实际为什么不是这样？


----------



## SuperXW

Boyar said:


> 为什么这条语法规则不适用于汽车？
> ...
> 我希望看见的，是 : 哈弗*号*参加达喀尔拉力赛


Because:
Haval (哈弗) *is an automotive* *marque *owned by the Chinese automaker Great Wall Motors that specialises in crossovers and SUVs. It was launched in March 2013. (Google)
哈弗 *is* *not a name for a specific car*.
In Chinese: 哈弗是一个汽车子品牌，而不是对某一部车的命名。

By the way, there were many problems when you expressed your questions in Chinese. Luckily we can still get what you mean. I correct them for your reference. 


> 我有一个简单的问题 : 号
> 这句话在这里(长征五号)是什么意思呢？
> ----------------------------
> 我估计得考虑要不要重新编排。
> 那么，我就应该这样说：《长征五号运载火箭》。
> ----------------------------
> 我希望看见的，是 : 哈弗号参加达喀尔拉力赛


我有一个关于"号"字的简单问题。
这个字在"长征五号"里是什么意思呢？
----------------------------
我在想是否需要重新编排。
那么，我就应该这样说：“长征五号运载火箭”。 
----------------------------
我以为应该是：哈弗号参加达喀尔拉力赛


----------



## Boyar

请举个例吧  ( 汽车 + *号* )


----------



## Flaminius

It's not about automotives, but...
The world's first locomotive was named Rocket by Stephenson.  Its Chinese translation is 火箭號.


----------



## SuperXW

号 is usually for THE ONE AND ONLY vehicle.
But there are many 哈弗SUV. 哈弗 is a type or a brand, not a name of any one car.


Boyar said:


> 请举个例吧  ( 汽车 + *号* )


I can hardly think of any car has its own name, except in some Sci-fi stories.
In Knight Rider, the “Knight Industries Two Thousand (KITT)” might be called 奈特工业2000号. It is the one and only KITT, like Batman's Batcar.
In reality, maybe some famous racing car have its own name? I don't know.


----------



## Boyar

顺便说一说，"长征五"是一个运载火箭子品牌，而不是对某一部运载火箭的命名。

长征七号运载火箭的发射总数 : 2 (表 : "全球現役大型运载火箭性能比较" 长征五号系列火箭 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书)
即指，长征七号运载火箭不是独一无二的存在。

*SuperXW*，谢谢你的勘误表!


----------



## SuperXW

Boyar said:


> 顺便说一说，"长征五"是一个运载火箭子品牌，而不是对某一部运载火箭的命名。
> 
> 长征七号运载火箭的发射总数 : 2 (表 : "全球現役大型运载火箭性能比较" 长征五号系列火箭 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书)
> 即指，长征七号运载火箭不是独一无二的存在。
> 
> *SuperXW*，谢谢你的勘误表!


你说得对。“xx号”通常是为某一部载具命名（如“泰坦尼克号”），但现在有时也会用来为一个系列命名（如“和谐号”）。
你如果不说，我还以为“长征五号”是一部火箭。感谢说明。


----------



## Boyar

谢谢我提醒船
郑和的宝船是个好例子。(宝船 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书):


> 明祝允明《前闻记》记载，郑和下西洋所用的海船，有一号二号等，有清和号、惠康号、长宁号、安济号、清远号等，有以船上用橹之大小，分别为大八橹、小八橹[8] </ref>。



现在我对这件事情有另一种看法 :
一号 = 一号船
二号 = 二号船
有清和号 = 有清和号船
惠康号 = 惠康号船
长宁号 = 长宁号船
安济号 = 安济号船
清远号 = 清远号船

对错吗？


----------



## SuperXW

Boyar said:


> 谢谢我提醒船
> 郑和的宝船是个好例子。(宝船 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书):
> 
> 现在我对这件事情有另一种看法 :
> ……
> 
> 对错吗？


I don't quite understand what you say. But I understand you were asking about the names of the ships.
Yes. They refered to the names of the ships, clearly.
船 was mentioned in front, so no need to repeat xx号船 every time.
Only one mistake:
*有*_一号二号等，*有*清和号、惠康号、长宁号、安济号、清远号等，*有*以船上用橹之大小，分别为大八橹、小八橹 _
有 means "there was..."
So 有清和号 means "there was a ship called 清和号", not "有清和号".

By the way, here's the original ancient text from 前聞記 of Ming Dynasty.


> *船號*
> 如清和、惠康、長寧、安濟、清遠之類，又有數序一二等號。


I'm not an archaeologist or linguistic, but here are what I want to remind you.
1. 船 is a generic term for "boat". Ancient record might also use other terms such as 舟, 舡, 舶, Modern people might prefer other terms such as 舰"warship", etc.
2. xx号 might be a way of calling specific vehicles only after big machinery vehicles were being built. Before that, such as in 郑和's age, people might not calling them xx号船, but refered to there names directly, or in other ways.
3. It is not clear about the relationship between the names of 一号, 二号, and 清和号, 惠康号... It could be that one ship was called 清和 and at the same time is numbered 一号. I'm not sure.


----------



## kkkfj1

Sorry for resurrecting such an old post, as I have found this question quite intriguing. The example I have in mind is the Chinese translations of major types of tanks in WW2:
The German Pzkpfw III and IV are translated in Chinese as "三_号_坦克" and "四_号_坦克". Very few people would use "三型坦克" or "四型坦克".
While the Russian T-34 is always translated as "T-34_型_坦克" or simply "T-34坦克". Never does anyone use "T-34号坦克". Similarly, the American Sherman tank is translated as "谢尔曼坦克" or "雪曼坦克", "谢尔曼型坦克" is ok for me; while "谢尔曼号坦克" would be rather confusing (it seems more like a single specific tank that is named 'Sherman'.)

All these are well-known types of tanks, of similar category, and produced in huge numbers, so why the difference? Even as a Chinese I can't clearly explain. Perhaps if a certain series of vehicle has a relatively clear sequence in its types (such as 长征五号 since there are also 长征二号, 三号, etc.), then a type is more likely to have a name with 号 rather than 型. Again it is only my personal thinking and please dispute...


----------



## Boyar

kkkfj1 said:


> Perhaps if a certain series of vehicle has a relatively clear sequence in its types (such as 长征五号 since there are also 长征二号, 三号, etc.), then a type is more likely to have a name with 号 rather than 型.


中国互联网通常将Pzkpfw称为系列。

另见：

https://m.zcool.com.cn/work/ZMzc0ODM0MTI=.html 

也

二战十大坦克排名 


> 从1937年10月到1945年3月,德国一共制造了8600辆PzKpfw IV型系列坦克。



在这时要用"*号*"。谢谢SuperXW说明 (#11)。


----------



## Boyar

Boyar said:


> Pzkpfw IV series 二战德国四号中型坦克主要型号合集 - 原创作品 - 站酷（ZCOOL)


我来补充一句话：


> Pzkpfw IV series 二战德国四号中型坦克主要型号合集.


----------



## Deinonychus

Boyar said:


> 我来补充一句话：


长征四号中的“号”我感觉更多是表明这一个火箭的名称，4号坦克中的“号”更多的是表示序数，在这里是表示型号，表示的是一个系列。


----------



## Boyar

Deinonychus said:


> 长征四号中的“号”我感觉更多是表明这一个火箭的名称 ...


维基百科说，长征四号乙运载火箭成功发射40次。(长征四号乙运载火箭 : 发射记录)
那么，这是否意味着这40枚火箭都有相同的名称？
(请原谅我的语法错误)


----------



## Lamb67

[视频]新一代中型运载火箭长征八号首飞成功

Above is a news clip about the Long March VIII 😬 which should be a more advanced series.


----------



## Deinonychus

Boyar said:


> 维基百科说，长征四号乙运载火箭成功发射40次。(长征四号乙运载火箭 : 发射记录)
> 那么，这是否意味着这40枚火箭都有相同的名称？
> (请原谅我的语法错误)



抱歉，我对航天领域不熟悉，我之前以为火箭的“号”和船舶的“号”是一个概念，都是指单个的，如果长征4号指的不是单个的火箭，而是一个系列的火箭，那么这个“号”的意思应该接近于型号，就是类似于4号坦克中的“号”。

补充一下，我又看了一下您贴出的维基百科的列表，列表中的“ 遥二 ”，“ 遥三 ”，“ 遥四 ”......应该是单个火箭的名字，长征4号应该指的是系列，我之前的看法是错误的。


----------

